# Who is your beauty rolemodel?



## luvsic (Jul 24, 2009)

In terms of fashion, makeup, whatever! It took me a while to find one, but I'm glad I did!! She's a Japanese/Brazillian model, and her name is Aline Nakashima. I think I look a little like her, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and that makes me happy. That is, after a lot of contouring and hair styling 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	














so go ahead, share yours too


----------



## Makeup Emporium (Jul 24, 2009)

She's gorgeous and I like the fact that she has a fresh, natural look!

There are lots of beautiful women out there but none I would say is necessarily a beauty role model for me.  

Guess I don't really have one I just wanted to comment on yours!


----------



## chocolategoddes (Jul 24, 2009)

Megan Fox.

WAIT! Don't start rolling your eyes just yet...

When it comes to casual wear, our styles are incredibly similar. Nothing exciting or fashionable. Really laid back. Just whatever feels comfortable.














There's already a whole thread dedicated to her makeup, and even though I prefer to be much more daring with my makeup, I can appreciate the simplicity of her makeup. It really enhances her features and I like wearing makeup like that once in a while.






Okay... _NOW_ you can roll your eyes!


----------



## ForgetRegret (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Megan Fox.

WAIT! Don't start rolling your eyes just yet...

When it comes to casual wear, our styles are incredibly similar. Nothing exciting or fashionable. Really laid back. Just whatever feels comfortable.














There's already a whole thread dedicated to her makeup, and even though I prefer to be much more daring with my makeup, I can appreciate the simplicity of her makeup. It really enhances her features and I like wearing makeup like that once in a while.






Okay... NOW you can roll your eyes!_

 





Hahaha.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 24, 2009)

my mom is my beauty role model. I already look like her and I wish that I will still look like her when I'm her age. She's turning 50 and she doesn't look a day over 35. She owes it to healthy eating, consistent exercising and her high spirit


----------



## BEA2LS (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_my mom is my beauty role model. I already look like her and I wish that I will still look like her when I'm her age. She's turning 50 and she doesn't look a day over 35. She owes it to healthy eating, consistent exercising and her high spirit 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I feel the same way about my mother - she always seemed so glamerous to me! I remember as a child, she always wore high heels and dresses/skirts/suites to work. She always wears perfume, always has her hair done and always is fashionable. She is turning 58 this year and still looks so much younger than she is.


----------



## Sass (Jul 24, 2009)

Mine is Garcelle Beauvais - actress and former model


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I feel the same way about my mother - she always seemed so glamerous to me! I remember as a child, she always wore high heels and dresses/skirts/suites to work. She always wears perfume, always has her hair done and always is fashionable. She is turning 58 this year and still looks so much younger than she is._

 
I know, I still don't remember ever seeing my mom without her heels, or her hair undone. Her makeup is subtle but it's always there. I actually think I got my love for all things beauty from her, lol! 

She gets mistaken for my sister everytime we're out together. She loves it


----------



## sherby2722 (Jul 24, 2009)

My mum is also my beauty role model her makeup is always flawless and i love the way she dresses!!


----------



## luvsic (Jul 26, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Makeup Emporium* 

 
_She's gorgeous and I like the fact that she has a fresh, natural look!

There are lots of beautiful women out there but none I would say is necessarily a beauty role model for me.  

Guess I don't really have one I just wanted to comment on yours! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Me too!! <3 One thing i like about her is she looks different than a lot of mainstream models out there, and I like that. She also still manages to look amazing without makeup which is totally awesome!


----------



## luvsic (Jul 26, 2009)

chocolategoddess  - i can imagine Megan being a LOT of girls' beauty rolemodels...she is really pretty with or without makeup. I think she looks amazing done down but can look wowza done up!

and aww you guys looking up to your moms as beauty rolemodels 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 my ma is not that into beauty lol but she is beautiful in her own way and I love her!


----------



## revinn (Jul 27, 2009)

Kristin Stewart! I love the way she dresses, her hair, her makeup, her vibe.. I'd love to look like her, but I settle for looking to her for inspiration. I love that kind of androgynous, laid back, edgy style she has.


----------



## fillintheblank (Jul 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *revinn* 

 
_Kristin Stewart! I love the way she dresses, her hair, her makeup, her vibe.. I'd love to look like her, but I settle for looking to her for inspiration. I love that kind of androgynous, laid back, edgy style she has._

 
She's mine too! It's just very cool, laid-back, not trying too hard kind of thing she has going on.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 27, 2009)

3 gorgeous Latina women! I can't pick just one, all 3 are definitely my beauty icons.

Sara Ramirez





Kat von D





Christina Aguilera


----------



## VintageAqua (Jul 27, 2009)

I love women who have very individual style, something to call their own. 

Gwen, a modern goddess. 





Sophia Loren, breathtaking. 





Agyness Deyn, the a-typical model. 





I tend to love ladies with platinum blonde locks even though I have dark brown hair myself haha.


----------



## luvsic (Jul 27, 2009)

K-stew's makeup looks gorgeous there. She's one of those girls who really doesn't need a lot to look pretty.

I had no idea that Kat Von D was latina!! :O

Also VintageAqua - Sophia Loren is GORGEOUS. Women with that classic, earthy beauty are most envied by me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...usually actresses back in the day, you know. I can't think of any modern day versions, but I think that Ursula Andress would have to be my idea of one of those classic bombshells who I'd love to look like. Of course I look nothing like her though, so she's not my beauty rolemodel :/


----------



## summerskin (Jul 27, 2009)

Mila Kunis, because I look a lot like her and I have the same eyecolor






And Brigitte Bardot, because she was just perfect.


----------



## cupcake_x (Jul 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_I had no idea that Kat Von D was latina!! :O_

 
Yup, her family is from Argentina but then moved to Mexico. I believe she's also part German..


----------



## User67 (Jul 29, 2009)

Kim of course, nobody can rock a smokey eye like her!




Christina because I respect the fact that even if she is just going to the park with her son that she is always made up with a full face of make-up. Some people say it's too much, but I think it's awesome that she is always done up!




Rihanna because she is such a trendsetter with her hair & make-up. She is the whole reason I went short with my own hair 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Plus we have similar skintones & hair color, so it's easy for me to copy her looks without worrying if the look will suit me or not.


----------



## LoveMU (Jul 29, 2009)

Everyone mentioned above is gorgeous!  I have to mention Agnesa Vuthaj, because she has a stunning face and she's Albanian just like me!  So she gives me some inspiration 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I don't look like her tho, I could only wish!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 29, 2009)

^^ LoveMU this woman you posted about is gorgeous! I think she's the most gorgeous woman I've seen in a while. I've met many Albanian women and you guys are just beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 and you guys sorta look like us Persians, haha


----------



## LoveMU (Jul 29, 2009)

^^Thank you!  I appreciate the compliment, I always thought that some Albanians look like Persians, especially with some facial features that i can't quite put my finger on but there's a resemblence.  LOL if that makes sense.  I appreciate that exotic look a lot!  It's so different from what we usually see haha


----------



## luvsic (Jul 31, 2009)

I love Rihanna's rockin' style! She is definitely one of my fashion icons, but I don't think I could rock half of the makeup and hair looks she tries. She's hardcore, man.

LoveMU that girl is soo pretty!!

To me, I find that girls who look a little more "exotic" more appealing too...but I don't know that's really just me...for example I used to really like Mylene Jampanoi and Jessica Gomes (both half Asian..Mylene's half Chinese, half French and Jessica's half Chinese, half Portuguese.) But I switched to Aline because she looked more like me.

Mylene











Jessica






LOVE LOVE LOVE HER EYES I WANT THEM O_O

Elaine







I also find Elaine Mellencamp stunning, but she looks nothing like me. Her natural beauty is other-worldly though, she is so unique looking I am always in awe when I look at her - she has no bad pictures, seriously! Her eyes look like mine a little bit, the MUA at Sephora told me :/ and my friend said my eyes looked like Mylene's, minus the blue part :/ hahah I don't know, I just think I'll stick to Aline for now XD

All the ladies I like have stunning and enviable natural beauty - they don't need a lot of makeup because their features are very different (it seems like sometimes Mylene just sweeps on some shadow and she's good to go. As for Aline, Jessica and Elaine's, their almond eyes are so gorgeous they often times need nothing at all) As for me, I have to play up a lot of stuff, especially my eyes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...meh, I don't mind I guess. But I wish I could have a little more ~natural beauty like these ladies do XD


----------



## slowdownbaby (Aug 6, 2009)

I have 3 :

*Jessica Simpson:*



 

*Brigitte Bardot:*



 

*Marisa Miller:*


----------



## ShesNoGhost (Aug 6, 2009)

I love Nina Persson for the Cardigans/A Camp. She's so pretty. I've had a girl crush on her since I first started listening to the Cardigans back when I was like 11.





Dita Von Teese is gorgeous. I wish I could pull off the kind of style, but I'm sort of lazy and that's the kind of style that requires effort.





I think Sienna Miller pretty much always looks awesome.


----------



## frocher (Aug 6, 2009)

,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## marisol24 (Aug 9, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *chocolategoddes* 

 
_Megan Fox.

WAIT! Don't start rolling your eyes just yet...

When it comes to casual wear, our styles are incredibly similar. Nothing exciting or fashionable. Really laid back. Just whatever feels comfortable.














There's already a whole thread dedicated to her makeup, and even though I prefer to be much more daring with my makeup, I can appreciate the simplicity of her makeup. It really enhances her features and I like wearing makeup like that once in a while.






Okay... NOW you can roll your eyes!_

 
I think she is gorgeous in the second pic especially


----------



## ShugAvery2001 (Aug 10, 2009)

Queen Oprah because we have similar facial structures and I study her artist techniques

http://tiffabee.files.wordpress.com/...ah-winfrey.jpg

Jill Scott because her makeup is a bit edgier than oprahs but still classic and beautiful 






erykah badu because her makeup is so artistic


----------



## Shanti (Aug 10, 2009)

Mine is Yuri Ebihara, a CanCam model.






She is so gorgeous and classy.


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 10, 2009)

Cate Blanchett. I am in awe of both her beauty and her talent.

















I also admire Maggie Gyllenhaal's unique look and style, not to mention her talent as well.


----------



## Tahti (Aug 11, 2009)

Dita von Teese, or any actress from the 20's or 40's. They all have that beautiful, effortless glamour that I could never pull off on a day to day basis. I love how everyone always looked made up and styled and they didn't leave the house unless it was so, and I love how Dita von Teese consistently looks so perfect. She never has a bad hair day!? ;O


----------



## joey444 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hhhmmm...this is a great thread, I love it!  I'm sure I'll think of others but for now, in terms of style, makeup, etc...I love Eva Longoria.  We're both Latina, short, petite and have similarities.  I like that she's always well put together and looks amazing even when she's just hanging out at a basketball or tennis match but then really glams it up at events.  I also like her makeup.  In terms of style, I love Gwen Stefani, Victoria Beckham and Fergie....


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 12, 2009)

Regina Spektor is a role model in a certain way. She's very beautiful but not in a typical way....











I watched "Perfume" the other day, and couldn't get over how stunning Rachel Hurd Wood is. She sort of looks like an elf.











Rachel Hurd Wood also slightly reminds me of Ingrid Bergman, whose probably my biggest beauty inspiration. She's was so elegant and natural...


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 12, 2009)

Zoe Saldana






Nicole Sherzinger















Rhianna







And I loooove Halle Berry's skin.


----------



## cupcake_x (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Regina Spektor is a role model in a certain way. She's very beautiful but not in a typical way....











I watched "Perfume" the other day, and couldn't get over how stunning Rachel Hurd Wood is. She sort of looks like an elf.











Rachel Hurd Wood also slightly reminds me of Ingrid Bergman, whose probably my biggest beauty inspiration. She's was so elegant and natural...




_

 
I love Regina Spektor!!


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 13, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *cupcake_x* 

 
_I love Regina Spektor!!_

 
Yay! She's incredible


----------



## User27 (Aug 13, 2009)

****


----------



## NernersHuman (Aug 13, 2009)

Natalia Vodianova:






Helena Christensen:


----------



## LMD84 (Aug 14, 2009)

ok people may laugh at mine but it's actually Buffy the vampire slayer! And no i don't mean SMG who players her i mean the character 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 especially in series 6 - she always seems to rock glossy pink lips, neautral eyes and pretty pink blush!  and the hair always looks fab too!


----------



## banana1234 (Aug 14, 2009)

can't believe no one has mentioned....

MARILYN MONROE!.. cos she's a classic







other than marilyn i'd say my icons are..

GWEN STEFANI... takes the monroe style and gives it a rock edge, she's also stylish when she's casual, and has brought out an awesome fashion line!






and..

LADY GAGA... wait... hear me out a minute..... its cos she's daring, she wears what she wants even if its not the norm, i'm not saying all of its great, but i admire her passion and 'balls' for going out in public in most of her outfits/hair/make up!






All blondes? it wasnt on purpose. but i happen to be one myself, so i suppose it makes sense that i look at what they're doing cos it would probably suit me!


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NernersHuman* 

 
_Natalia Vodianova:






_

 
Love her!!

But I'm personally a HUGE fan of Natalie Portman.











I love her dedication to environmental & animal rights issues, and how she shows that you can be conscious of these issues but STILL rock the fashion world!  Plus, when she was dating Devendra Banhart, I was one of the happiest people on earth.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *banana1234* 

 
_can't believe no one has mentioned....

MARILYN MONROE!.. cos she's a classic





_

 
Even when she had the reddish hair she was gorgeous....she was the reason I bought the 50th anniversary Playboy because it's the most infamous pic of her before she became famous. She took them when she was trying to break into the industry...she's inspired a lot of freaking people. If you get a chance, check out her biography; it's sad but it's also very enlightening about self esteem. 7 Year Itch, Some Like It Hot and Gentlemen Prefer Blondes were great to me but a lot didn't think her talent was immense. Her movies are amazing and she kind of comes across as innocent and coy while looking amazing all the time....I didn't even notice that noone posted her. Good eye mate.


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *aeroerin* 

 
_Love her!!
I love her dedication to environmental & animal rights issues, and how she shows that you can be conscious of these issues but STILL rock the fashion world!  Plus, when she was dating Devendra Banhart, I was one of the happiest people on earth.




_

 
Now that I think about it, I think Devendra is one of my beauty role models.


----------



## luvsic (Aug 14, 2009)

Ah Marilyn, how could I forget about her?

But guys, I found a new one (for now I'm sure)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, she's fictional, and Christian Hendricks said it takes all of the makeup and hair people 3 hours to turn her into her, but JOAN HOLLOWAY!! Good god, I wish I looked like her...she is so insanely beautiful. I also love how she's curvier and paler, makes me inspired to not be obsessed about tanning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I even made a mad men character out of myself! lol.





















Here is me as a MM character hahah. Pretending to be Joan perhaps?


----------



## staceb1990 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *luvsic* 

 
_Ah Marilyn, how could I forget about her?

But guys, I found a new one (for now I'm sure)!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean, she's fictional, and Christian Hendricks said it takes all of the makeup and hair people 3 hours to turn her into her, but JOAN HOLLOWAY!! Good god, I wish I looked like her...she is so insanely beautiful. I also love how she's curvier and paler, makes me inspired to not be obsessed about tanning 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I even made a mad men character out of myself! lol.








_

 
She's gorgeous! I've had an obsession with red hair lately. I'd love to dye mine, but I'm too lazy to keep up with it.


----------



## User27 (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_She's gorgeous! I've had an obsession with red hair lately. I'd love to dye mine, but I'm too lazy to keep up with it._

 
If you have black hair, there's a member named Babylard who just gave me some great advice. Mine came out a burgandy goth deal and she stepped me through where a stylist needed to do what. I ended up taking mine back to black because of the stylists' mess but next week I get it redone with all the details she sent me. The roots are an upkeep but I want it done the same color as oldcasettes on here. 

I guess she's a beauty role model for me to get my hair colored the same as hers but she's gorgeous if you've never seen her. This site is great for learning pointers from each other because I wouldn't leave without a Vans cap. XD


----------



## aeroerin (Aug 14, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Now that I think about it, I think Devendra is one of my beauty role models._

 
Of course!  He's always doing something funky, like cross-dressing while sporting his awesome beard & guyliner.






or just sporting out-there accessories:


----------



## luvsic (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_She's gorgeous! I've had an obsession with red hair lately. I'd love to dye mine, but I'm too lazy to keep up with it._

 
Haha I would never dye mine, some Asian girls can pull off red hair if that's their style, but as for me I go for a little more natural look. I just admire her character more than anything - strong, sexy, and smart. She is just so chock-full of charm it's unreal (because she is lol)

Anyway CH is in my new issue of Allure and I <3 it!!


----------



## summerskin (Aug 15, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *staceb1990* 

 
_Regina Spektor is a role model in a certain way. She's very beautiful but not in a typical way....









_

 
Regina 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She's so cute and beautiful in a different way.


----------



## misha5150 (Aug 19, 2009)

I can't believe no one mentioned Angelina Jolie!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 She is one of the most beautifullest and charitable woman in the world!! Plus she just oozess sex appeal!!! 

















All Hail the Queen!!






And these two have already been mentioned but I love them just as well!!

I love how stylish and trendy she is!!






I even love her shaved head!!






Natalie's one of my favorite actress's from the moment I watched "The Professional" I've been a fan. She also starred in one of my all time favorite movies, "Closer" with Jude Law, Julia Roberts and Clive Owens.











She's even hot bald!!


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 20, 2009)

^ i think she looked the best with the short pixie cut. Man, i wish i could pull that off!!!


----------



## franken_stein (Aug 20, 2009)

Oh gosh... 

I'm (almost) not ashamed to say that these boots I have: 






are entirely because of Emily Browning:






Although really, I can't wear them like she does. 

She's so gorgeous!


----------



## kathyp (Aug 20, 2009)

Julianne Moore

Gorgeous skin and I looove her hair color:


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 20, 2009)

Mine is Victoria's Secret Model Adriana Lima! She is just sexy Gorgeous


----------



## choozen1ne (Aug 20, 2009)

Gwen Stefani and Beyonce


----------



## Mabelle (Aug 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kathyp* 

 
_Julianne Moore

Gorgeous skin and I looove her hair color:




_

 
you and me both!!! i have about 5 million pictures of her on my comp!
she's just about the most beautiful woman ever. Her and Bryce Dallas Howard! Julianne is so sophisticated and effortless.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Aug 21, 2009)

mines probably katy perry. I love her black hair and bold lips


----------

